# We would like to set the record straight!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The Cockapoo Owners Club, Shirley and I have recently been the victims of an attack on another forum. This has followed on from Shirley's recent cyber bullying on this forum and some petty comments directed at Milly which included some-one putting a one star on her picture which meant ‘terrible’. We would normally ignore this kind of childish behaviour however we feel that we have become the object of a vendetta and would like to set a few things straight.

We set up the Owners Club as we wanted to provide a single place for owners and prospective owners to find out everything Cockapoo related. The American version of a UK club was not a success so we decided to our own thing which happened to coincide with the formation of the CCGB club. This club was not already in existence as emails (to myself included, however Shirley was not included) asking for people to join in the start-up were sent out whilst we were busy creating the Owners Club. 

We run an inclusive club. Apart from the fabulous Labradoodle community there is nothing out there for owners of other poodle crosses. Although Cockapoos are our focus we wanted to welcome owners of other Poodle crosses and particularly Cavapoos as they are similar in many ways and one of us owns a Cavapoo. We do not feel that this makes us less Cockapoo friendly or means that we focus less on Cockapoos. We are passionate about them.

The reason we do not recommend breeders is that we feel this is a personal choice and we give you the advice to help you. If we recommended someone we had not had a puppy from and things went wrong then it wouldn't look good on us. We would also like to see breeders testing a bit more to include the Cockers and not just the Poodles. Furthermore we are friends with Cockapoo breeders therefore we do not want people implying that we were being favorable so decided that it was best for our club to be impartial and unbiased. We have had lots of support for us being like this.

We are not biased against commercial breeders we are biased against breeders who do not breed ethically. It is not just about health testing but about how many litters are produced by the breeder, where dogs are sourced from i.e. we do not support dogs from rescues being bred from or privately re-homed who are then bred from and moved on. It is also important to us how dogs are kept and socialised and the breeding ages of the mums. We also do not agree with back to back breeding .We do however; feel that the hobby breeders get overlooked due to the websites and self-promotion of the commercial breeders. We just like to remind people to consider both types when looking for a puppy. Hobby breeders are no less professional than larger breeders however we feel that a couple of times recently it has been suggested that this is the case. As in all dog breeding you will get good and bad of both.

We are breed advisers for Dogs Today magazine which means that if any of their readers require information on Cockapoos we can offer them advice. We have not claimed that they are a breed; this is their description of the role, not ours.

Our aim has always been to promote responsible breeding and Cockapoo ownership however we are a fun club and we like to provide sections for all of our member’s needs. The Club Juniors section is to involve the children in the club and also to give them fun and interesting activities to do. This represents a small percentage of our overall site and does not deflect from our purpose but proves very popular.

We are very saddened that there is a need from some to constantly try and put our club down. We dedicate a lot of time to the club, maintaining the website and the Facebook page. We do it because we are passionate about the dogs and we love running the club.

Sarah & Shirley
The Cockapoo Owners Club


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sarah & Shirley, I love everything that you have done and continue to do. You have made every effort to welcome me and Archie in to wonderful world of Cockapoos. We learn daily from your posts and find that your website/facebook page is a warm, welcoming and great place to be.

Thank you so, so much for making my life as a first time cockapoo owner so much fun 

x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh Sarah and Shirley - why do people do such horrible things - I lose my faith in mankind when I read or witness nastiness - dog kind is a far lovelier place.
Maybe I am naive but I love all cockapoo related information and do not care where I obtain it from and how anyone can rate a cockapoo as terrible is beyond me!
Keep doing what you are doing - keep smiling and keep thinking about all those cockapoo owners who need your advice and expertise!
Thank you for all that you do
Nadine x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this.

I think you are both doing a fantastic job of giving people impartial advice and information and very saddened to hear that you are being targeted like this.

Molly ended up with me after being rehomed from her first home and has health problems which could probably have been prevented by better breeding practices and I am very happy to support everything Shirley and Sarah have been doing to promote better practices and try to help people.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So sorry to read this .... why cant people just be nice or ignore what they dont like ... cyber bullying is naff in my opinion. 

Brush it off and continue doing what you are doing ... chin up ladies


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Sarah and Shirley - I would just like to say that I am totally against bullying of any form and if someone hasn't got anything nice to say then don't say anything at all! I understand people are entitled to their own opinion but this can be done in a calm, nice manner and there really isn't any need for nastiness! I love your Cockapoo Owners Club and follow it on Facebook daily as love the photos etc. I have also picked up the great tip from the question and answer session re recall and have started to do what the lady said re using a whistle indoors for a week - Beau can be anywhere in the house and where she wouldn't come if I called her now runs to where I am using the whistle as knows she will get a treat (this is amazing as not usually food orientated) - at the end of the week I am going to progress to doing this in a secluded area outside (you have just saved me £40 on two one to one sessions with our trainer)! I somehow missed the lovely photo of Milly and Monty and have just given them 5 stars as cannot understand how anyone can be so cruel to someone elses pet by giving it one star and they should be ashamed of themselves as it is like saying one of their children is ugly!!! Again everyone is entitled to an opinion re photos but don't be so petty as to give such a cute little dog one star!! Milly has the sweetest little face and deserves her place in the Poo photos! I have owned both Cocker Spaniels and Cavalier King Charles Spaniels and so a Cavapoo or Cockapoo would be my ideal pet! 

Ignore the bullies as they have nothing better to do with their time - you are both doing a great job and deserve a pat on the back for all the hard work you have put into your website, facebook and twitter sites! 

Rant over!

Big hugs to you both and your wonderful Poos - Cava or Cocka  xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Really sorry to hear people are being pathetic and resorting to bullying. Why people would be nasty about anyone's dog is beyond me and as for the cavaooo / cockapoos issue, as far as I am concerned this is sheer stupidity. Cavapoos to me look hardly any different to cockapoos, other than their colouring. Take into account show, working and American Cockers, then you get cockapoos that vary greatly anyway.

Keep up your good work, we appreciate it even if there are some narrow minded, spiteful people out there.

Xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, I don't really understand what's after happening, but what I do know is I'm after getting great advice and information from yer sites. 
I've only recently joined your Facebook page and love seeing all the lovely pics and posts from your members, 
I think yer doing a brilliant job, and look forward to browsing yer websites in the future x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Awena said:


> Can't find you on fb can you put a link on here please x


Hi Awena - I just type in Cockapoo Owners Club (UK) in the search and it comes up with their page and then you ask to be accepted as a closed group  Hope this helps  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Keep your chin up ladies, sending cyber hugs :hug:

If it's any consolation I think you're both great x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear you guys have been having a hard time.i thinkyou are both great and are are doing a fantastic job,keep up the good work ladies,i think youre both fab!!!! xxx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

i visit the site daily,and think its brilliant,very informative,love seeing the pictures,and reading all the stories. keep up the good work.


----------



## mandy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

i too have been on your cockapoo owners club site and find it most informative, keep up all your hard work ladies.
just think of all the people that you are helping.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

D'you know, if all that those idiots have to worry about in their lives is petty remarks and nastiness then they really don't live in the real world!! In between working full time and my family life i like to come on places like this for light relief, often from the stress of the 'real world'. I can't understand how these morons have the time or inclination to start targeting people and making life difficult for them, especially when those people are you two who do a fantastic job. 
I have had some terrible things happen this year to people i know, who are the last to deserve it, it really puts things into perspective. 
If the people sending these horrid messages etc wish to get in touch with me, i will quite happily tell them all about it and they can then decide whether it is all really worth it in the grand scheme of things.
Sarah and Shirley, keep your chin up and rise above all of it. You have a fantastic site, one which i recommend highly (and wish there was something as good for a lot of other breeds) and have invaluable advice for all cockapoo owners. Whenever i have puppy enquiries i always point them in your direction and will continue to do so- keep up the brilliant work.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't know what's gone on  but Shirley and Sarah, I'm so sorry to read this  I think you've both done an amazing job setting up the club and all I can say is don't let these bullies get to you. I have met you both and your gorgeous dogs and your passion and dedication is fantastic! Chin up and please just ignore them. They will soon tire and find something else to do.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Just adding my support Shirley and Sarah, you are doing a fantastic job, we all appreciate how much work you are putting into the club and long may it continue! Hold your heads up - you should be very proud of what you've achieved. xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow both Sarah and I have been really touched by all your posts and messages of support, especially on FB and to us personally.

The person/s whom did the posts on the other forum have been banned. To be honest they were stupid to attack us and one of our members on a forum where people respect us.

We are now moving on from this as we don't want to waste our valuable time on nasty spiteful jealous people when we have an ever growing website and FB group. 

We are having so much fun with our lovely members- so we are getting back now to the people whom matter the most!!!

Thank you :hug:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad to hear they have been banned and am so pleased that everyone backed you both which of course I knew they would as you are both doing such a great job  Onwards and upwards as they say and good luck  xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well Ladies, its obvious just how much support 'The Cockapoo Owners Club' has. I believe that you should take the nasty postings of a certain person as a sign of your success and hard work. Its a compliment!!
There is room for two clubs and by allowing so many people to join, wheher they own cavapoos, labradors or indeed cockapoos, you are ensuring the message of these great dogs reaches all corners, along with the important message of ethics. So keep up the hard work, you are doing a good job.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Gosh whats been going on ive missed it all?I'd just like to say that i love your website etc keep up the good work Donna and Bud x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Gosh whats been going on ive missed it all?I'd just like to say that i love your website etc keep up the good work Donna and Bud x


Me too, I've not been in the know either. As for bullying, I know all to well how that feels. The only thing to do is feel confident your own ethos in what you're doing and trust that good will overcome evil in the end. Chin up. J x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Alas I think with the openness and anonymous nature of the internet, there will always be people who think THEY know best and are totally at liberty to spout THEIR opinion no matter how it is delivered.

I'm so glad you are able to ban (delete) people from your site, very sensible.

Chin up ladies and keep up the good work


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know what's prompted this as I haven't seen anything against the Owners Club. Sorry to hear you've had a bad time though ... try to ignore bullies and carry on. I think you're doing a great job. xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I have no idea at all what's gone on, first forum i've checked today, although i'm sure thethread or whatever will be closed now anyway. 

but sorry to hear you've been having a hard time again :/ It is pretty pathetic that people have nothing better to do, don't let it get to you & keep up all your hard work  Everyone obviously appreciates it  xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Me too, I've not been in the know either. As for bullying, I know all to well how that feels. The only thing to do is feel confident your own ethos in what you're doing and trust that good will overcome evil in the end. Chin up. J x


I am sure that it will in the end.



MillieDog said:


> Alas I think with the openness and anonymous nature of the internet, there will always be people who think THEY know best and are totally at liberty to spout THEIR opinion no matter how it is delivered.
> 
> I'm so glad you are able to ban (delete) people from your site, very sensible.
> 
> Chin up ladies and keep up the good work


Thank you Julie. xx



Mogdog said:


> I don't know what's prompted this as I haven't seen anything against the Owners Club. Sorry to hear you've had a bad time though ... try to ignore bullies and carry on. I think you're doing a great job. xxx





Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I have no idea at all what's gone on, first forum i've checked today, although i'm sure thethread or whatever will be closed now anyway.
> 
> but sorry to hear you've been having a hard time again :/ It is pretty pathetic that people have nothing better to do, don't let it get to you & keep up all your hard work  Everyone obviously appreciates it  xx


Thank you for your support. The behaviour of some has been terrible, it is really hard to believe that adults feel the need to behave in this way. But when you think about some of the things that people have to deal with in their lives such as illness, death, family break ups these people and their silly games are *very* insignificant. :whatever:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Thank you for your support. The behaviour of some has been terrible, it is really hard to believe that adults feel the need to behave in this way. But when you think about some of the things that people have to deal with in their lives such as illness, death, family break ups these people and their silly games are *very* insignificant. :whatever:


I totally agree, people get ill and die everyday & life is just too important to be pathetic about things! So I just wouldn't let it get to you  Which forum did it happen on? Or PM me if it's private? x


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

I would like to say I came across this site when looking for my puppy. I was lost in a minefield of breeders. I totally agree you cannot advertise or offer judgement on where to get your puppy as due to 'mother nature' anything could happen and could come back to bite you, also the site could potentially turn into an advertising forum!! I do wish however there was some sort of listing of breeders that people have brought their dogs from that are reputable, however I know this is hard should not come from you but testimonies from those on here possibly privately. There are some very nasty people out there, normally stemming from jealousy, it makes me sad to hear it.

I would have been lost if it had not have been for this site. A cockapoo is a new breed to me (and to many others) sharing information knowledge and comfort is worth more than gold. I feel like when I was a first time mother, I took comfort in knowing others felt your concern, worries fears, and could offer support. On the flip side it offers the joy and often mischiefus fun this stunning breed gives us every day. I cannot wait to get my boy in three weeks and have a houseful of well advised (from the forum) goodies that will await him..... 
Thank you for the service you provide 
x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I love ur website ladies and am shocked ur getting a hardtime! To be honest a lot of this stuff goes over my head anyway. Hehe best way to be I find. Anyway some good to come out of this is that I never knew I had a Facebook and I am away to find u on there now! Emma x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We are now moving on from this vindictive incident although we are as yet undecided as to whether we have the matter investigated. There has been too much nastiness of late and although we try and rise above it there comes a time when enough is enough. 

What people need to realise is that when you post stuff on forums it can be traced back to you no matter who you pretend to be............................


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Shallow,immature and cowardly... all I have to say is that Millie is a beautiful dog x x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Can anyone help me?!!!! I can't find the cockapoo owners club on Facebook for some reason not sure if it's because I'm using my phone but I've searched under everything I can think of but still no luck! Could someone post a link pretty please?! Emma x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/cockapooclub/

Here you go.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks very much jules! Emma x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Emma

It is a closed group on Facebook so just send us a request to join.

Look forward to seeing you on there.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> It is a closed group on Facebook so just send us a request to join.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you on there.


Emma, dont worry I didn't know about it either and I am new to Facebook, but Sarah kindly invited me and there is a fab group of cockapoo owners and dog lovers chatting just like on here  

Keep up the good work Sarah & Shirley ... You have some lovely people supporting you and your group is fun fun fun xxx


----------

